# coast to coast bike ride



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi just to let those of you that were nice enough to donate some money.
i have now done the ride .
on xmas day i rode from workington to penrith.
boxing day penrith to crook. a very nice days ride in the snow and over 2 mountains hard work but good.
today crook to sunderland
so thanks to for the donations 
if you still want to give go to 
www.justgiving.com/bob-hancox
thanks


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done, it looks blinking cold on that bike


Loddy :wink:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

loddy said:


> Well done, it looks blinking cold on that bike
> 
> Loddy :wink:


surpriseingly it was not that cold for me as i had all the right stuff on .
but today the snow in my face was very hard on me.


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

I live 200 yards up the road from where that first pic was taken. Small world........and yes, very cold. You're a brave man. We haven't been outside for over a month. Well......maybe twice, but not for long.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

Valian said:


> I live 200 yards up the road from where that first pic was taken. Small world........and yes, very cold. You're a brave man. We haven't been outside for over a month. Well......maybe twice, but not for long.


what a nice place to live .
i did see a few m/homes along that road.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

just another pic for you 
seeing as some are still donating to the justgiving site 
a very big thanks from me 
if you do want to donate please go to
www.justgiving.com/bob-hancox


----------

